# Грыжа диска L4-5 и диска L5-S1. Спондилоатроз. Что делать?



## kosmaz (2 Фев 2018)

Возраст 40 лет, вес 93 кг, рост 180 см.  в 2011 году заработал (обнаружили) грыжу и протрузию диска. Началось с того, что резко заболела спина, а через три дня спина прошла и стала болеть правая нога (онемевшие два пальца, тянущая боль в районе икроножной мышцы и колена с боку) сидеть и лежать на спине вообще не мог. Нейрохирург предложил операцию, но я решил попробовать полечиться. В результате консервативного лечения (уколы, капельницы, блокады, массаж, растяжение, иглотерапия все не упомнить) через 2 месяца началась положительная динамика и к началу четвертого месяца болевые симптомы прошли. До сентября 2017г иногда побаливала спина, так же иногда появлялись незначительные боли в ноге и сразу проходили.



В начале сентября 2017г. при выходе из машины чихнул, появилась резкая боль в пояснице. На следующий день спина уже не болела, а к вечеру появились ноющие боли под обеими коленками, когда присаживался.  На третий день заболела правая нога в районе икроножной мышцы (тянущая боль). При лежании на спине боль увеличивалась. Обратился в поликлинику примерно через неделю. Назначили физио (УВЧ, электрофорез с карипаином) уколы (уже не помню какие точно, что то типа диклофенака).  При ходьбе боль то увеличивалась, то уменьшалась. Когда садился боль не увеличивалась. После двух недель результата нет.

    Как обычно через сарафанное радио примерно в октябре 2017г. Попал к «народному целителю». Делал он жесткий массаж + банки, мануальную терапию и другое нет смысла описывать. После третьей процедуры заболела вторая нога - левая в районе колена. Он сказал, что такое может быть. После четвертой процедуры боль увеличилась и стала гуляющей то на правой, то на левой ноге. Так же появились покалывания, жжение и мурашки на передних поверхностях ног. На пятую процедуру я уже не пошел.

   Сделал повторное, МРТ  описание есть (диск не могу найти). Появились изменения - делал в том же месте (аппараты разные, не знал, что их два). Обратился через знакомых к нейрохирургу. Его вердикт был - продолжение консервативного лечения, критических показаний к операции нет, в случае не эффективности повторная консультация. Дальше лечился амбулаторно и лежал в госпитале (уколы, капельницы, лфк, массаж, растяжка, бассейн).

 

Перед новым годом хотел проставить блокады и пошел к мануальному терапевту. Так вот он оказался бывшим нейрохирургом (правда, уже давно не практиковал). Так вот он сказал, что учитывая мой характер боли это, скорее всего, давят не грыжи, а это нейропатия  малых берцовых нервов. Сказал, что блокады не помогут, и отправил на  электронейромиографию.

  На сегодняшний день в общей сложности прошло пять месяцев. Положительной динамики, в общем, нет вообще, больше отрицательная. Бывает изредка немного лучше, потом опять все возвращается. Последние месяца полтора появилась боль в тазу с лева (я так понимаю седалищный нерв). В спине болей можно сказать нет вообще.  Остается гуляющая боль по обеим ногам от стопы до бедер. При ходьбе в основном ноющая боль, до колена включая (икра или в районе колена может немного и стопа заболеть). А вот когда лежу, появляется покалывание, жжение, мурашки (могут на одной ноге, чаще сразу на обеих) в различных самых местах, при этом ноющая боль уменьшается. Левая сторона таза, когда болит, то бывают боли просто тянущие, а бывают вместе с покалыванием.

 Сейчас лечусь у невропатолога - иглотерапия, уколы в позвоночник алфлутоп, планирует, возможно, блокады, но пока не хочет. Отсюда вопрос к практикующим докторам, что делать? Дальше пробовать лечиться консервативно или все-таки пойти и сделать операцию.



снимки МРТ


----------



## La murr (2 Фев 2018)

@kosmaz, Константин, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (2 Фев 2018)

Выложите больше  снимков, прежде всего поперечных.


----------



## kosmaz (3 Фев 2018)

@Владимир Воротынцев, снимки МРТ. 

            

MRT


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (3 Фев 2018)

А где поперечные снимки?


----------



## kosmaz (3 Фев 2018)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> А где поперечные снимки?


  Добрый вечер. Объясните поперечные это какие?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (3 Фев 2018)

Вы выставили в боковой и в проекции. А поперечной только один снимок вчера. Нужно больше.


----------



## kosmaz (4 Фев 2018)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Вы выставили в боковой и в проекции. А поперечной только один снимок вчера. Нужно больше.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (4 Фев 2018)

В оперативном лечении нет надобности. Правильное консервативное лечение (без капельниц и "уколов", карипазины, хондропротекторов и костоправов) поможет вернуться к нормальной жизни.
С этой целью необходимо обратиться к врачу-мануальному терапевту, владеющему мышечными техниками, который приведет комплексное лечение (медикаментозное, мануальная терапия, ЛФК, полужесткий поясничный корсет).


----------



## kosmaz (4 Фев 2018)

Спасибо за консультацию.


----------

